# Just installed dash cap on my 70 goat - Looks awsome



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on the site in a while. Just thought I'd let you guys know how my ugly dash turned out.

When I bought my 70, the interior wasn't in too bad shape except for the dash. It was cracked from one end to the other. So many cracks, you couldn't even count them!

After doing a lot of research, I found out that no companies that make a replacement dash. Ames Perf. says they have one that is working on a replacement dash that will cost about $225, but don't expect it any time soon. So I bought a dash cap from OPG and installed it. Overall, it looks pretty darned good. The only place you can tell is around the vents on the left and right side. Takes a lot of prep, but well worth the time and money.

Love those Goats!
Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

some pics would be nice. I have a buddie with a `69 and his dash pad is cracked badly too, would be nice to see a cover on and show how well it looks.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Good idea. Here's a couple pictures of the before and after.




Rukee said:


> some pics would be nice. I have a buddie with a `69 and his dash pad is cracked badly too, would be nice to see a cover on and show how well it looks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where?


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

They didn't display form some reason. I re-added them and now they're displaying.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Dang, Dale,

That cover looks great!
The car is beautiful, also.

Larry


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very nice- big difference as compared to the cracked dash.

Beautiful car too!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That does look very nice. Going to forward this thread to my buddy.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't take any pics showing how bad the dash really was. The top was cracked from left side to right side. It was the worst looking dash I think I have ever seen. When Ames Perf finally gets the aftermarket replacement dash, I will replace it, but the cap looks a heck of a lot better than it did.


----------



## schalid (Aug 26, 2013)

I just installed a dash cap on my 70 Lemans. Could not afford to have the dash restored. Cap went well except for the glove box door does not want to open now. The door hits on the bottom corners. And at the top it does not fit real well in one corner. An overhaul very good improvement to what it looked like before, but definitely not perfect. Ther is no way I could have trimmed it either. But nice improvement.


----------

